# Beef 'Spare' Ribs



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 7, 2008)

Found some full slabs of beef ribs at my local Sweet Bay supermarket that had been reduced to 99¢ a pound  

It's important to remove the membrane from the back of the ribs, same as in pork spareribs.

These two slabs were seasoned with a good slathering of Dale's Sauce, Kosher Salt, black pepper, granulated garlic and paprika. Bagged and refrigerated over night.







Ribs were put on a 250° grill with Wicked Good Lump, indirect, with a mix of hickory and pecan wood for added smoke flavor. Here is a shot after 1 hr while doing some dogs for lunch. Hate to waste all that good smoke on just ribs 






Three hours, and a few apple juice spritz's, later I'm pulling from the grill for a two hour foil.






The ribs were absolutely fantastic  :P Served with Steak Fries and homemade Bread & Butter pickles, a bottle of California Red Zin. ZEN is good


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks great.  Wish my supermarket carried uncut beef shorts.  I have to go to a butcher for those.


----------

